

Occupy Wall Street's proposed "List of Demands" - billturner
http://occupywallst.org/forum/proposed-list-of-demands-for-occupy-wall-st-moveme/

======
CarmenD
Linking to a 9 day old forum post by 1 individual and calling it Occupy Wall
Street's proposed demands is misleading at best.

~~~
TomOfTTB
I agree but it does show the ridiculousness of starting a movement without
first having a list of grievances. In a void people will look for and assign
whatever list of demands is available.

~~~
ddw
But they do have a list of grievances:
[http://nycga.cc/2011/09/30/declaration-of-the-occupation-
of-...](http://nycga.cc/2011/09/30/declaration-of-the-occupation-of-new-york-
city/) You just didn't know.

------
dagw
Is this a reasonable representative of the movement or a crazy person shouting
into the air? If it's just a random crazy then the reasonable voices of the
movement needs to jump on in this and squash it fast. Because is this
represents the reasonable voice of the movement they've instantly all support
I may have had for their cause.

------
TomOfTTB
I doubt this person has any leadership position. His views seem too harsh (see
his website: <http://dadapop.com/>)

Here's a quote from "We're All Black Now!" (<http://dadapop.com/black.html>)

"Now that Electronic Jim-Crow has officially stolen the 2004 presidential and
congressional elections it can be officially declared that the South has
finally won the civil war. It took a 150 years for the proslavery,
segregationist, white supremacist movement in America to accomplish the task
but they finally did it.

With the entrenchment of the Right wing sponsored unverifiable touchscreen
electronic voting system as well as with the Trident, Diebold and E&SS
controlled optical scanner and punch card electronic counting systems
primarily in the southern states, but not exluding Ohio, the Dixiecrats' that
split from the Democratic Party when the Democratic Party went pro civil
rights and that took over the Republican Party can finally claim victory in
the civil war that really began in the American Revolution when rich
propertied slave owning white men chose not to include the freeing of the
black slave and not granting the vote to women in that so-called revolution.

Yes, we're all black now. Disenfranchised from the electoral process in
America and soon to be purged from public life altogether. The great irony is
that rich propertied white men in the U.S. Senate got to vote on January 6,
2005 to not only hand the South and it's white supremacist leadership the
victory in the civil war but also provide them with a well organized fascist
dictatorship as the crowning achievement of the complete and total subversion
of American democracy. "

------
ddw
Can't stress enough that this is a PROPOSED list of demands by one guy.

The Occupy Wall Street people on the ground actually have a pretty good
democratic system setup with committees and a pretty fair voting process. I
hope it continues to grow and the worst thing they can do right now is nail
down a set of demands. Let this thing grow for a while until it becomes
national, gather as many people as possible and see what comes out of it.

To the people that are saying "what are they about? what are they against?"
check the name again. Look into it. Don't wait for the media to copy down a
press release, because there isn't one.

------
wccrawford
Are they insane? The demands are so ridiculous that I don't think anyone could
ever take this movement seriously.

------
mattp_
NOTE: this is just some dumbshit who posted his 'proposed' list of demands to
an open forum. It isn't official in any way.

------
cschneid
Heh. "ohh, and by the way, $20/hr at least".

~~~
suivix
But think about all the poor high school kids who can't afford a mortgage.

------
jsavimbi
> Outlaw all credit reporting agencies

Statements like those alienate the rational people who may have sympathy for
your plight.

In itself, outlawing credit beureaus doesn't create any jobs. As a matter of
fact, that would put people who work at credit reporting agencies out on the
street.Yes, it's an unpopular business to be in for sure, but without some
form of system to verify the creditworthiness of a person applying for a loan
or credit, banks and lending institutions would have to return to the old ways
of requiring letters of credit from your bank(s) and proof of employment, a
time-consuming process that would have the effect of not only slowing the
economy down, but also allowing for increased fraud in the transaction.

With a population in excess of 300 million people, a nationwide hawala
wouldn't work. What needs to be done is reform the laws that govern the system
to the benefit of the community, not outlaw agencies that aren't working in
one's particular benefit.

------
nullsub
this looks like internet cointelpro, honestly. who owns that domain? my
money's on koch industries. doesn't seem in keeping with the #occupy movement
to require a login to comment on such a post.

~~~
cantastoria
whois reports it's owned by adbusters (edit: or at least someone using an
@adbusters address). There's a name and address listed as well. Look it up.

